# acceptance into usc film



## drewbert (Jun 27, 2007)

hi, i was wondering if anyone knew whether or not you needed to apply to usc and get in there first, then apply to the film school. i was curious if it was possible to apply directly to the film school. thanks.


----------



## MattyMac23 (Jun 27, 2007)

Your acceptance to the film school is contingent upon acceptance to the university. You have to meet the requirements of the university before you're even considered for the film school. There are two separate applications. The general university one can be done online and then there's a separate form for the School of Cinematic Arts that you fill out, which will also list the additional required application materials (letters of rec., writing samples, etc.). If you look on the film school website, it explains pretty explicitly what you have to do for both your application to the university and for the film school itself.


----------



## Cine (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^

I have a question, should I send university application form and film school form at the same time?

And is there opption for the second choice program?


----------



## MattyMac23 (Jun 28, 2007)

It's probably easiest if you use the online application for the university. Once you finish that, it'll tell you what's still required of you and what they've already receieved. It would probably be best to make sure all your supplemental stuff is completed before you begin the process.

The film school application only allows you to choose one program, but I've heard plenty of stories of people applying for like production and being accepted to critical studies, for undergrad anyway. I think the key is to just get accepted into the film school and then if you want to switch around later, you can.


----------



## Cine (Jun 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by MattyMac23:
> It's probably easiest if you use the online application for the university. Once you finish that, it'll tell you what's still required of you and what they've already receieved. It would probably be best to make sure all your supplemental stuff is completed before you begin the process.
> 
> The film school application only allows you to choose one program, but I've heard plenty of stories of people applying for like production and being accepted to critical studies, for undergrad anyway. I think the key is to just get accepted into the film school and then if you want to switch around later, you can.



So should I send different application forms for both CS and Production?


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 29, 2007)

You are absolutely allowed to apply for two majors within the filmschool. That part of the process occurs on the primary application. You are allowed to choose a 1st and a 2nd choice major.

If you apply to a 2nd choice major that has a supplemental application (ie. Critical Studies) you must do all of the required suplemental writing and listing. You do not, however, have to fill out the actual new forms. You will fill out one set of forms, list your two chosen majors, and send in all the writing and lists for both at the same time.


----------

